# 20 Gallon long lighting questions



## 20long (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello all!

Ive had a 20 gallon tank sitting around for a while and id like to do something with it. Its been a few years since ive had a running tank and my last one was a 55 gallon.

I pretty much have to start from scratch on what i know and what im doing.


Dims. 30x12x12

Ive seen a few different ideas on lighting, but not one that doesnt include CO2. Id like to stay away from it if at all possible. The local aquarium store has a few different options and im just curious as to which would be best. Low to medium light is where id like to be, with live plants.


If i buy directly from the store, i have a choice of a 24'' or a 20'' fixture, the next one after that is 30''. Both lengths come as a T5 or a T8 and have 2x18 watt bulbs. The bulbs of course could be changed. Id just like to get an idea about wattage and bulb type i should use.
Any help would be awesome.

Thanks!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

2x18 of T5 (not T5HO) will likely work but it's really close to too much light, assuming it isn't a nice light with good reflectors, then it will be too much. A two bulb T8 fixture would be a better idea.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If the light sits on top of the tank, you should stick with T8, a single bulb will be enough for good low light, with a 24 inch long bulb to light all of the substrate reasonably well. I like 6500K bulbs best for how the tank looks with them. Also, a 2 bulb Coralife (Aqueon) T5NO light would also give good low light, and you could use two different color temperature bulbs with that for possibly a better appearance.


----------



## 20long (Dec 16, 2011)

So would a double T8 work if i elevated it? there werent any single bulb T8 fixtures, and i would hate to spend the money on a double if it wasnt going to be used


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

20long said:


> So would a double T8 work if i elevated it? there werent any single bulb T8 fixtures, and i would hate to spend the money on a double if it wasnt going to be used


If you want a single T8, look locally. Many people probably have one sitting around. If I didn't hack mine up into another fixture, I would give it to you for the price of shipping. Many of us started with some sort of starter kit and moved on. They almost always come with a single T8 fixture and for most tanks, that isn't enough for plants and especially marine tanks. 

The light would be standard on a 20L, 29, and 37 gallon tank. You can also easily find these lights at Petco/Petsmart but it will be a full hood. These are usually pretty expensive there new, and are cheaply made, material wise so they aren't the most attractive. In my experience, they do last forever though.


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

If only you lived close to me....
I would give you one of my two 24" single bulb T8 fixtures that came with my tank for pretty much nothing.


----------



## jeremy93ls (Feb 5, 2011)

Here's what I DIY'd last weekend. After reading a few threads, however, it seems this may be a bit much for my 20G Long.

This is 2 dual T5 Home Depot fixtures with 6500k bulbs, offset to light both ends of the tank better.


----------



## arbernard (Oct 22, 2011)

that looks great! I tried the t5s and they crapped out on me. ended up going with compact


----------

